# benelli turkey setup



## EYESPY (Feb 20, 2008)

Curious on what load and choke tube for benelli super black eagle 2....might work the best for turkey..thanks for any suggestion....


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

If it were me and I was starting from scratch and looking for something halfway affordable.. I would start with a Tru Glo Strut Stopper Xtreme 643 (TG153X), and a box of Winchester Longbeard 3.5 2oz 6s.. Not guaranteeing anything but I believe you will be more than happy with what you see..  If you go Hevi shot the 7s will most likely crank out of that choke as well. The sky is the limit as far as how much you wanna spend, but this should provide more than adequate performance.

I will send ya a PM for where to get the choke cheap..


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Just picked up a Rob Roberts .655 final strut choke. They recommended the winchester longbeard #5's. I have not tested this setup yet though. I figure if Benelli is using Rob Roberts chokes on their custom shop turkey guns they must be good..?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

det07 said:


> Just picked up a Rob Roberts .655 final strut choke. They recommended the winchester longbeard #5's. I have not tested this setup yet though. I figure if Benelli is using Rob Roberts chokes on their custom shop turkey guns they must be good..?


Hooks whom I am associated with is sponsored by Rob, I really need to get with Rob. He builds a fantastic choke.. Scott Hook whom owns Hooks and is a close friend recently spent a day at Robs shop with his Stoeger same as Benelli bore gun.. He ended up with a 650 do not quote me maybe 655.. 
3 inch 1 3/4 5 longbeard
10" 171 57.8%
20" 269
30" 300

That load should contain 296 pellets his had 300 but that is right in the ball park.. Rob from what Scott said loves the 5s.. Another choke maker I know loves the 4s and 6s.. I would personally rock with the 6s.. But the above is pretty fantastic, any pattern over 50 percent in a 10 inch at 40 is phenomenal.


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

I've had good luck in the past with a Primos Jellyhead (.660") with either Winchester XR [discontinued] or Hevi-13, both 3.25" 6's.

I am now shooting a Rhino .660" with either the H13 6's or Nitro triplex. 

My SBEII is a LH 26" barrel. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> If it were me and I was starting from scratch and looking for something halfway affordable.. I would start with a Tru Glo Strut Stopper Xtreme 643 (TG153X), and a box of Winchester Longbeard 3.5 2oz 6s.. Not guaranteeing anything but I believe you will be more than happy with what you see..  If you go Hevi shot the 7s will most likely crank out of that choke as well. The sky is the limit as far as how much you wanna spend, but this should provide more than adequate performance.
> 
> I will send ya a PM for where to get the choke cheap..


i tried the long beard 3 1/2 and actually got better patterns with the 3 inch long beard. i was using sbe11 and a tru glo choke tube.my best pattern came with a .640 terror tubeby SRM..that baby is tight.all my testing was at 40 yards with #4 and #6


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> If it were me and I was starting from scratch and looking for something halfway affordable.. I would start with a Tru Glo Strut Stopper Xtreme 643 (TG153X), and a box of Winchester Longbeard 3.5 2oz 6s.. Not guaranteeing anything but I believe you will be more than happy with what you see..  If you go Hevi shot the 7s will most likely crank out of that choke as well. The sky is the limit as far as how much you wanna spend, but this should provide more than adequate performance.
> 
> I will send ya a PM for where to get the choke cheap..


I had that same question a few years ago. DEDGOOSE recommended that same TruGlo choke and Hevi Shot 3 1/2" 2 1/4 oz #7. Best pattern my SBE II has ever thrown, hands down!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I run a Benelli nova for turkey and my primos jelly head patterns very well with federal or Winchester 3 1/2" #5 or #6 in either 2 or 2 1/4 oz loads. I prefer them up close and personal but mine is a solid 50 yd gun if I wanted it to be. May be a good option in the SBE


----------

